# Goodbye Nascar, hello dirt track racing.



## jdgator (Feb 3, 2009)

I am fed up with the current nascar scene. It just isn't like it used to be.  It isn't a good ole southern boy sport anymore. 

I recently downloaded some youtube videos of dirt track racing. That's the racing I am into! Rednecks who tow their racing rigs to the track using the same trucks they have for their construction contracting jobs. There isn't much to it except for who can handle their machine the best. 

I wanna see this in person. Are there tracks in South Georgia?  I bet I could see it for pretty cheap. 

Anybody here that used to race? We could get some pretty good stories...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2009)

JD, there are dirt tracks all over every state in the south. do some searching and you're bound to come across one somewhere close by. I grew up going every weekend at North Ga Speedway up here in Murray County. Thats by far some of the best racing you will ever watch. Had a few real close friends of my dad that raced for years and years up around here. Find you a slick track and go watch some good rubbin!

Im not knocking Nascar. I still enjoy and watch every single race that I can, but I do agree that it aint what it used to be. But Nascar had to and still has to evolve with the times to be successful. Believe me, I am dying to see a driver get out of the car after the race and go punch the race winner in the face in victory lane, then share a beer with him  but it just aint ever going to happen....thats why there's dirt trackin'!!


----------



## jdgator (Feb 3, 2009)

10-4. 

Woo hoo! Screven County has a motor speedway!

http://www.screvenmotorspeedway.com/

Its not too far from my house. And I can get in for less than the price of a movie.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey I know there is some pretty good dirt trackin' over in Effingham too JD. A buddy of mine raced over there when I was in school in the Boro. You should find several tracks within an hours drive or so


----------



## jca926 (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard that The Dublin track is going to race again this year. Back to dirt too. Taking up the asphalt. There is also dirt tracks in Cochran and Swainsboro.


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 4, 2009)

They had a dirt track in my county years ago.  Got so rough there they called the deputies to come and standby.  The racers were not to bad.  They raced for awhile and start running into each other so they would stop and get out and start beating on each other, then get back in their cars and race some more, then repeat.  That was the fun - seeing the drivers whoop on each other a bit.  Just a redneck fight with its usual yelling, snorting and fist waving -not a whole lot of damage done.

The problem came when someone's drunk brother in law, uncle or daddy  would run on the field with some sort of stick or bat or gun.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of the BEST RACIN you will ever see will not be on TV but on a short track in the south, Bar none!

Used to race short asphalt and dirt tracks in the central florida 25 years ago. When the wife and kids came the car had to go

I still have a very good friend who races winged sprints, Now that is a blast Little tiny car with a HUGE engine spendin 90% of it's time sideways


----------



## kenlr4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dirt track racing is by far much better than nascar.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep,  I gave up on nascar several years ago...  Me and my kids go watch NHRA and go to numerous dirt track races through out the summer at Rome and Dixie.


----------



## Holton (Feb 5, 2009)

If you enjoy the short tracks, ya better be supporting them with your attendance.

Times tough for them.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Feb 6, 2009)

We race in the NeSmith Chevrolet crate late model series. Check out 4m.net  or dirttracktalk.com   they both have plenty of info.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 7, 2009)

Field-tip said:


> We race in the NeSmith Chevrolet crate late model series. Check out 4m.net  or dirttracktalk.com   they both have plenty of info.



thanks. will do.


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 7, 2009)

There's not a show in racing like rome, especially when it's a big show.( allstars, lucas, 4 july, boss 100) The track record was set at the lucas race at 12.789 for this 1/2 mile track last year, this is averaging over 140 mph on dirt. The record at bristol is 14.98 for the cup cars. A good show every saturday night is dixie speedways 3/8 mile either along the fence where you can bbq and drink, or in the stands with the family.


----------



## vin-man (Feb 7, 2009)

Aint nothin like it!  Do it in the Dirt!!!!!  I grew up in South East IA.,  the home of dirt track racing at it's finest. I was on a pit crew for a number of years, back in the 70's and early 80's. #34 Terry Laughlin's Car. Back then we raced Fri, Sat, and Sun. nights. All at different tracks within a 50 mi. raduis of our home. We ran a 1/2 high banked track on Fri., then to a 3/8 mi high banked on Sat., and providing we could keep everything running we ran a 1/4mi., high banked track on Sun. night.  We were also fairly close to Knoxville Ia, and the World of Outlaws Sprint cars. By todays standards, racing was cheap with 5,000.00 built motors, and the such, but not so anymore. You owe it to yourself to go see some really good racing. I doubt you will be dissapointed.  Last Fall, my wife and I were back up that was and visited a couple of the tracks we use to race at. On the 1/2 mi track the top super modified boys are running 118mph. down the front strait away, and are powering through turns 1&2 on three wheels, the drivers side front wheel is about a foot off the ground. Like I said it is the best racing you will see anywhere.


----------



## Ranger/461 (Feb 7, 2009)

donblfihu said:


> There's not a show in racing like rome, especially when it's a big show.( allstars, lucas, 4 july, boss 100) The track record was set at the lucas race at 12.789 for this 1/2 mile track last year, this is averaging over 140 mph on dirt. The record at bristol is 14.98 for the cup cars. A good show every saturday night is dixie speedways 3/8 mile either along the fence where you can bbq and drink, or in the stands with the family.



Well said. Wasnt that Earl Pearson that broke the record at Rome last year? Did you see the last big race at Dixie?


----------



## vin-man (Feb 7, 2009)

I gotta check out Rome, its a long drive but worth it to see racing like that. What nite do they race? Is it a high bank track? Dixie is another good one. Winder has a fair track. and they race on Sat. nights. Has anyone been up to Lavonia? Heard they had a good dirt track.


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 7, 2009)

Went hunting, didn't get to see the last race of the year with the cup drivers at dixie. Billy Moyer set the record at rome.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 8, 2009)

eastbay,dirt track here in tampa fl.just watched the lucas oil super late model winter nationals last week.good stuff racin the way it was meant to be.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Feb 22, 2009)

*dirt trackin*

Dirt is for racin, asphalt is  for gettin there..Nothing like good ole dirt track racing...


----------



## hwpbpeebles (Feb 22, 2009)

swainsboro also has a track


----------



## jdgator (Feb 23, 2009)

hwpbpeebles said:


> swainsboro also has a track



Great! 

Where can I find a schedule of events?


----------



## racedude45 (Feb 24, 2009)

Goto trackforums.com and at the top click on track forums and alot of the local tracks will come up. Check out Modoc Speedway, they have a big $10,000 to win Crate late model race coming up that will be awesome. You can also goto 4m.net it is another could racing website.

If you want to see the best that dirt track racing has to offer, you need to go to The Colossal 100 at the dirt track at lowes motor speedway in Charlotte. All the top name guys will be there, along with a few cup drivers like Ken Schrader.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Back in the day
Cordele speedway late 80's
Red and white ford in 2nd place


----------



## creekbender (Feb 24, 2009)

vin-man said:


> Has anyone been up to Lavonia? Heard they had a good dirt track.



yea they got a good one , but you might wanna check out hartwell speedway also , it's good and quick too


----------



## jdgator (Feb 25, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Back in the day
> Cordele speedway late 80's
> Red and white ford in 2nd place



Was that you driving?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Naw it was my bro-in -law he drove the car for us I just turned the wrenchs. 429 big block ford torino


----------



## c gordon (Mar 5, 2009)

that brings back memories there jd


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 5, 2009)

c gordon said:


> that brings back memories there jd



Ya C I love to look at the back in the day pics 

I sure miss the ole gang Me ,you , Ken ,Terry , Mr Van (how is he?) and all the tire kickers ... We had some really fun times back then. 
I got more just gotta find them..


----------



## Rackbuster (Mar 5, 2009)

jm
I used to go there some back then and have seen some great races there.The 1 that I was brought up at though was Thunderbowl speedway in Valdosta.Sure hated it when they closed it.Some guys I know said if you want to see some fine dirt track racing go to the one they have in Brunswick.
Those old pics brought back thunderbowl memories,ole Harvey Jones,Louie Radney,Yankee Smith,and several more that I can't remember.Think one was Larry or Ernie McDaniels and they had a bounty on him.Good ole days.


----------



## Robk (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice seeing those fancy track pictures there.  we didn't have nothing that nice in Maine growing up.  Chicken wire on the bleachers to slow down the mud that would come of the track during the race if you were dumb enough to sit on that end of the stands.  You didn't bring your friends who were good with wrenches to the pits.  you brought the best fighters you knew.

I'd love to see one of these boys driving nascar now get out and go balls up on one another.  no helmets on.  just get busy.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 9, 2009)

*"It isn't a good ole southern boy sport anymore."*

Ever since those NASCAR fellas stopped hauling moon shine in the trunks of their racing autos, the sport has gone to hades.


----------



## Vorco (Mar 9, 2009)

golden isle in brunswick top knotch


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 9, 2009)

Dixie and Rome.  It is expensive.  I would rather go to a saturday night race at rome or dixie than  watch nascar.  But to sit in the pits, it is getting expensive.  It is a blast, though.


----------



## EON (Mar 11, 2009)

Nacsar is it's own worse enemy.


----------

